
Show HN: Dropkick – a simple CMS with an HTML or Bootstrap template - latteperday
https://www.yuzoolthemes.com/dropkickcms/
======
flaie
I also like others don't think that bashing competitors is the way to go for
you, whether your product is great or not. The price listed at the end of the
page adds to the bad taste for me.

However you may notice that your Demo page has been "hacked", in a truly great
way, redirecting everyone to wordpress.org.

    
    
        <p style="text-align: justify;">This is a little test.&nbsp;<em> <strong>lol</strong></em></p>
        <p style="text-align: justify;">&nbsp;</p>
        <p>
            <script>// <![CDATA[
                window.location = 'http://wordpress.org';
            // ]]></script>
        </p>

~~~
duiker101
Wow, I am at work and it just redirected me to pornhub... that is bad taste...

~~~
neotrinity
exactly... dammit...

------
static_noise
I really value simplicity, security and reliability and therefore use an
offline generator for static HTML pages.

I don't really see the use case for something in between a "fire and forget"
static HTML site and a well administrated full featured Wordpress (or similar)
CMS. As soon as you add PHP or other server side executable you'll need to
update constantly and run into update problems.

------
beans1
Reached the bottom of the page and there is Drupal's iconic droplet as the
logo. It is at the start of the page too. Hopefully that doesn't last long.

~~~
latteperday
Lol - yeah I wanted a dropkick silhouette - still working on that

------
jmadsen
"bashing competitors"?

c'mon, folks - WP runs 40% of the friggin' web, and it's a free OS project. It
isn't anyone's "competitor".

WP is what most Mom & Pop shows think of when they want to make a simple
website, and alternatives will continue to measure themselves against it &
tell you why they fit a different niche. That's just simple marketing.

------
PebblesHD
We use an in-house created 'CMS' for our basic tutorials and documents in the
team, and I'm pretty proud to say that it looks and behaves almost exactly
like this, right down to the edit screen. Clearly not the only ones with the
idea then.

~~~
1986v
Yeah, there is a $14 version of this on CodeCanyon so...good luck though!

------
TD-Linux
So the premise is that I should pay money for something with less features
than Wordpress?

~~~
wingerlang
It's not about features, it's about the ease of setup and maintaining the
pages.

> If (like us) you just want a few editable pages or elements on a page for
> clients to edit, then here you go.

Seems fair enough. To me the value is a small site where I can just do some
simple stuff.

Granted I have not really used WordPress, but I am just going to assume that
there is /something/ to what they say - considering they base their whole
product on it.

(And yes I have heard that WordPress is very easy to setup)

~~~
latteperday
Yes that's right WP is easy to install too but this is for maintaining smaller
sites where it will shine

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe my comment was not really clear, but I am arguing with exactly that in
mind. Hence the:

> To me the value is a small site where I can just do some simple stuff.

Referring to "dropkick" that is

------
latteperday
Thanks for the feedback everyone. This really helps a lot. When you put things
out there like this you have no idea if it makes any sense so thanks again.

Wordpress is still a great solution for many projects.

However, there are a lot of web designers who need to allow clients to edit
only one or two pages of a site. They don't need to change the design or add
new pages or anything else. That would freak them out.

Plus - they work with static HTML templates like Bootstrap themes or other and
don't want (can't) convert it to a WP theme.

Lots of solutions for this purpose are around (CushyCMS, SurrealCMS, PageLime
etc) - this is another in that vein - but there are differences to all of
these.

If the right project or client came up then this would work really well.

Or you could roll your own with Octopress/Jekyll.

cheers again

------
nik736
I personally wouldn't use Dropkick, simply because you bash your "competitor"
(not really since you charge 30 bucks for a simple CMS) in the first headline.

~~~
chunkiestbacon
Wow, seriously? A single meal can cost 30 bucks. As a software engineer I'm
offended that people don't want to pay the price of a single meal for
something that provides a lot more value. I won't buy it, because I already
have a good toolset, but it seems like a good solution.

~~~
chunkiestbacon
... and also as someone who makes websites for owners of small business,
having something simple is paramount. Joomla is too complicated because it
does too much. Wordpress is great as blog software but not created as a cms.
They need a page editor, an easy way to add something to a menu and maybe some
custom dbfields like imagelists, filelist so you can output these separately
in the template.

------
tschuy
Definitely thought it was called "Wordpress is overkill" for a good portion of
the page. Doesn't help that that's the biggest text on the page when you first
load it.

Regarding the dynamic live-updating content, why? What is the use case for
that?

lastly, the demo site doesn't seem to even track the edit page at all. When I
loaded the admin section, there was a picture, bolded text, and some text that
was different from the home page.

~~~
chunkiestbacon
I immediately got redirected to Wordpress.org, when I pressed demo... D:

------
Jhonbxl
Clicking "try the demo" made FF 38.0.5 eat up 2.7Go RAM. Page was never able
to load, process froze and I had to kill it. Not really what I call
lightweight.

Curious to see if this picks up, seems a bit counter-intuitive to me (if the
project is so small, I'd just draft up the pages myself, why bother with a
full-fledge CMS?), but there are probably people who'll like that?

------
joshmn
WP is only overkill if you don't take advantage of its ecosystem.

------
halayli
pay more, and lose the wordpress ecosystem. How is that a good deal?

------
conradr
Clicking on the Demo redirected me to a porn site pornhub?

------
ricket
Typo: the pricing section says "Workpress"

~~~
latteperday
That was on-purpose but will reconsider..

------
thekevan
Without a free version to pique interest and start building a user base, I
don't see this gaining any traction.

~~~
latteperday
Any suggestions on running a free version that's downloaded? cheers

~~~
thekevan
I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. A free version of what?

------
nbevans
WordPress is overkill it says and then in text-muted it says "REQUIRES PHP5+
AND A MYSQL DATABASE". lol?

~~~
latteperday
Point taking but it's only storing text. The overkill is referring to plugins,
updating, memory needed on the server, etc..

~~~
progx
Updating is necessary on any dynamic system. Your CMS will be no exception.

With more or different scopes, Plugins are necessary. And yes you can
implement all needed Plugins static into a CMS, but then you have to update
definitely the CMS with more potential Bugs.

And yes WordPress need better competitor.

And yes, every PHP developer in the last 15 years build his own CMS with staic
site generator, without update hassle... because they never update ;-)

------
wingerlang
I wouldn't "call out" another CMS like that on the front page. Kind of rude.

------
posnet
Interesting, the demo seems to crash my version of chrome. Version
43.0.2357.124 (64-bit)

------
tmchow
You really need a freemium model for this to gain any type of traction.

~~~
mrweasel
For $30... Really?

I don't think there's anything wrong with ask people to pay upfront if you
have good demos, videos and screenshots.

Numbers showing that freemium increase conversion would be interesting, I just
do see it being worth the hassle.

Also, it's PHP, how would you avoid people just using your code and not pay?
You could do a stripped down version, but that's a lot of addition work for
$30... and can you strip out that much functionality from something as small
as this?

------
sidchilling
No free version is simply stupid.

~~~
mrweasel
Please stop with the "I want a free version" crap already.

It's $30, that's cheap enough that you can buy it, test it and then decide
that it wasn't what you needed anyway.

~~~
Toenex
It's a barrier. From personal experience new technology adoption in a company
starts with an internal evangelist. If you work in a company and need to go
through a procurement process to buy something before you even get to try it,
you are less likely to have a play and get hooked. In a space that is awash
with at least free to try alternatives it makes it that bit harder to engage
with 'that guy'. The trick is making money once the whole team is using it.

~~~
mrweasel
I don't think that companies that have a procurement process is that same
company that will buy a $30 CMS.

We routinely pay $20-100 for software we may never end up using. It's a small
enough amount that if it pays of the saving on internal development time
easily make up of the next ten small investments that didn't work out.

